# ATI Sunpower 8 bulb



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone know when or how much these will cost in Canada?

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/10/11/ati-sunpower-fixtures-released-europe/


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Does anyone know when or how much these will cost in Canada?
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2010/10/11/ati-sunpower-fixtures-released-europe/


I tried, no where ...

PM has 8 bulbs,

sunpower : 4 and 6 bulbs

PM 8 or 10 ..

unless u goto UK


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> I tried, no where ...
> 
> PM has 8 bulbs,
> 
> ...


I'm hoping it'll be here soon but I'm not sure if I'll get enough coverage on a 28" wide tank. Raise it a bit? The tank will be 20" tall...so it's fairly shallow.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I'm hoping it'll be here soon but I'm not sure if I'll get enough coverage on a 28" wide tank. Raise it a bit? The tank will be 20" tall...so it's fairly shallow.


dont count on it. I have spoken to almost every Canadian/USA sources.

28 inch ehhh, ID go with 12 bulbs  2xSP (6 bulbs each) they are 13" wide so 26", which would give you PERFECT lighting. or even 2x 4 bulb SP, and you can leave a little speace in between the two so they over lap at the middle.

or you could raise it


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> dont count on it. I have spoken to almost every Canadian/USA sources.
> 
> 28 inch ehhh, ID go with 12 bulbs  2xSP (6 bulbs each) they are 13" wide so 26", which would give you PERFECT lighting. or even 2x 4 bulb SP, and you can leave a little speace in between the two so they over lap at the middle.
> 
> or you could raise it


That sucks...

lol 2xSP...orrrr I could go with sfiligoi 12 bulb T5. I don't know if I can deal with the look of two fixtures over my tank unless it was in a canopy. But in all seriousness, I think 10 bulbs can cover the spead no problem. 10 Bulb dimmable PM?  Ya right, my wife would kill me. That's a little out of the budget.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't know if it's true but I heard ORG is bringing in the 8 bulb sunpowers.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Don't know if it's true but I heard ORG is bringing in the 8 bulb sunpowers.


I spoke to Tom this week. no luck ...

but well if you do find it, I will be right behind u getting another 

(even if you can convince Tom to order 2 from UK we share the shipping  )


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Talk to Tim at Sfiligoi about getting you a 10-bulb Stealth (and tell him Eric sent you! ). ATIs are nice, but Sfiligois are definitely beauties. Their splash guards are not acrylic, but low-iron (think starphire) glass? Also you can customize the colour of the Sfiligois which makes them tres sexy.

IMO, you don't really need to cover the whole surface of the tank - are you really going to have corals right against every glass pane? My 8 bulb Stealth is 21" wide - which, if put 3" off the back, and 4" off the front, would nicely cover your whole tank front to back.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> I spoke to Tom this week. no luck ...
> 
> but well if you do find it, I will be right behind u getting another
> 
> (even if you can convince Tom to order 2 from UK we share the shipping  )


Interesting....I could have been misinformed.



ameekplec. said:


> Talk to Tim at Sfiligoi about getting you a 10-bulb Stealth (and tell him Eric sent you! ). ATIs are nice, but Sfiligois are definitely beauties. Their splash guards are not acrylic, but low-iron (think starphire) glass? Also you can customize the colour of the Sfiligois which makes them tres sexy.
> 
> IMO, you don't really need to cover the whole surface of the tank - are you really going to have corals right against every glass pane? My 8 bulb Stealth is 21" wide - which, if put 3" off the back, and 4" off the front, would nicely cover your whole tank front to back.


I just spoke with Tim yesterday. He dropped off a hanging kit for my XR4 at RR for me to pick up this weekend.

I do agree sfiligois are very sexy. I don't plan on covering my entire tank yet. I just picked up the XR4 as part of a packaged deal I couldn't pass up. After firing it up, I can honestly say 400 watts plus another 96 watts from the T5's do a pretty good job at lighting my new tank up. It is slightly noticeable that the edges on each end of the 4ft tank are dimmer though.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Talk to Tim at Sfiligoi about getting you a 10-bulb Stealth (and tell him Eric sent you! ). ATIs are nice, but Sfiligois are definitely beauties. Their splash guards are not acrylic, but low-iron (think starphire) glass? Also you can customize the colour of the Sfiligois which makes them tres sexy.
> 
> IMO, you don't really need to cover the whole surface of the tank - are you really going to have corals right against every glass pane? My 8 bulb Stealth is 21" wide - which, if put 3" off the back, and 4" off the front, would nicely cover your whole tank front to back.


how is the cost comparing to ATI ?

also are there fans on them ?

I hear some ppl saying how they have had ISsues with the blasts and end caps and .... not sure if just one or ....


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> how is the cost comparing to ATI ?
> 
> also are there fans on them ?
> 
> I hear some ppl saying how they have had ISsues with the blasts and end caps and .... not sure if just one or ....


Cost wise is very close on the sfiligoi stealth models vs ati powermodules.

Yes there's fans on the stealths as well.

I'm not sure about the ballast/end caps issues. I'm new to owning a sfiligoi product.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Cost wise is very close on the sfiligoi stealth models vs ati powermodules.
> 
> Yes there's fans on the stealths as well.
> 
> I'm not sure about the ballast/end caps issues. I'm new to owning a sfiligoi product.


do you have links for it ? any website that sell them ?

that was just 1 review I read and maybe the person was wrong/did something wrong, who knows.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

check out aquaticselite.com

Reef Raft carries their line. Ken used to at SUM but I don't think he does anymore.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> check out aquaticselite.com
> 
> Reef Raft carries their line. Ken used to at SUM but I don't think he does anymore.


Nice thanks !! I have spoken to tim before at sum  lol he was there to set up kens lighting.

good prices lol now im confused again, I want a 12 bulb fixture  lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> Nice thanks !! I have spoken to tim before at sum  lol he was there to set up kens lighting.
> 
> good prices lol now im confused again, I want a 12 bulb fixture  lol


hahahaha GREEDY...don't forget the dimmable upgrade and custom paint job to match your setup.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

meh, I dont see the point in dimmable, but color sure is interesting lol

time to bother Ex owners of this product and get some insight of it.

another + I think is how the hole bod is half open and has holes for more air exchange unlike ATIs.

the little problem in my current fixture has really done its thing lol 3 days with less light, and some of the coralline algea is dead  and corals not soo bright, so next tank light will be in same level as skimmer.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

One big plus of the Sfiligois is that if you ever need service.......you just call Tim! 

The Sfiligois are really nice - I love my fixture and I don't even have it over the tank yet  The mesh top and sides look really nice, and the fans (1 for every 2 bulbs) are really quiet and do a great job of keeping it quiet.

The downsides so far? Unlike the ATIs, there's multiple cords coming out of the fixture. Also, it's pretty heavy because the construction is very solid, and the splash guard is made of glass not acrylic like a lot of other T5 fixtures (but really that's more of a plus).


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> meh, I dont see the point in dimmable, but color sure is interesting lol
> 
> time to bother Ex owners of this product and get some insight of it.
> 
> ...


I think dimmable is something fun to play with. Hey, if you can afford it, I say go for it! I'm unfortunately on a tighter budget so there's no way I can purchase a 12 x 48" stealth. I'll give the XR4 a try for now.



ameekplec. said:


> One big plus of the Sfiligois is that if you ever need service.......you just call Tim!
> 
> The Sfiligois are really nice - I love my fixture and I don't even have it over the tank yet  The mesh top and sides look really nice, and the fans (1 for every 2 bulbs) are really quiet and do a great job of keeping it quiet.
> 
> The downsides so far? Unlike the ATIs, there's multiple cords coming out of the fixture. Also, it's pretty heavy because the construction is very solid, and the splash guard is made of glass not acrylic like a lot of other T5 fixtures (but really that's more of a plus).


What colour is yours? I would ove a white one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> What colour is yours? I would ove a white one.


Mine is the standard grey colour (didn't have a choice at the time); I would love a white one too. So sweet.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Mine is the standard grey colour (didn't have a choice at the time); I would love a white one too. So sweet.


Ah ok...yes it would be very sexy in white!


----------

